# Steering Wheel Bolt Size on MK4 VW?



## lilhomie151 (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone kow the bolt size of the bolt on the steering wheel?
LMK


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Steering Wheel Bolt Size on MK4 VW? (lilhomie151)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilhomie151* »_Does anyone kow the bolt size of the bolt on the steering wheel?
LMK

T-55 Torx


----------

